# Why did Ziggy die



## Gypsy porter (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi. I'm an ex neonatal kitten rescue worker.
I have 8 ( was 9 ) permanent resident cats.
My almost 5 year old that I hand reared passed away at home in my arms on Jan 14th.
He didn't respond to any treatment from either the vet or myself.
I have absolutely no idea why he couldn't be saved and it's killing me.
Run-down- Ziggy was 3 weeks when brought to me almost 5 years ago.
Apart from an ongoing cough ( nothing bad) and gingivitis right from the start he was a good, solid boy.
Ruled out FIV, heart issues etc.
Ziggy started vomiting on a regular basis in about September, as im in Australia thats spring and not uncommon because its shedding time.
I became concerned because he was vomiting more than he should have been although not losing weight.
I checked his teeth and he did have a bad looking one so went to the vets and he had surgery on dec 7th to clean the teeth and remove 3.
He was actually vomiting blood by this point but the vet said not to worry, that it's probably the teeth.
Well he seemed ok for a week or so but was still vomiting ( not food, thick clear phlegm).
He stopped eating and drinking and haf a temperature by the 29th of dec so I rushed him back and he was admitted. He was put on fluids, antibiotics, meloxicam and given an appetite stimulant. He had bloods done that came back showing nothing unusual.
They sent him home on new years eve.
He seemed ok for about 5-6 days but started to fail again. His temperature was up and once again he stopped eating and drinking. He wasn't stressed or in pain.
It is very hot here and the vets is a 2 hour round trip so we started him on novaclav, meloxicam and syringe feeding and watering plus 2mg of diazepam a day for 3 days.The vet agreed to this . He still didn't respond. Because of the stress factor the vet worked with us with me giving home care as I'm capable. I started giving subcutaneous fluids 3 times a day as well as syringe feeding. He had stopped vomiting and although still very lethargic and no interest in eating or drinking on his own I was hopeful.
He was urinating and deficating.
On Thursday night the 13th Jan he came out of the bedroom and layed in the lounge room enjoying the company of the other cats. He even ate a few fancy feast treats and I thought id finally turned the corner.
Next morning I knew I was wrong. He was very lethargic.
He did manage to get himself on the windowsill and look out into the garden and get the fresh air, he was very different in his manner and I knew what was coming.
All afternoon he slept or rested on the bed, he was laying out flat on his tummy with his head to the side. At about 3.30pm he started to die.
He became agitated and was panting now and then. I stayed with him talking, holding, rocking and kissing him. I knew all I could do was be there for him and help him pass over as calmly as possible.
So at 4.32pm Friday the 14th of Jan he died.
I'm absolutely devastated but I'm also unable to find peace because I don't know why he died. None of the cats are sick, they get top quality food, always parasite treated the lot. Nothing showed up at the vets, they couldn't explain why he was ill.
I really need to know what it could have been. I'm not qualified but I am skilled with healing sick cats and often work with the vets with me doing the care at home.
Please any thoughts would be appreciated because not knowing is really stressing me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No answers, but so sorry for your loss


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ziggy and in such a destressing way.
Did the vet test kidney function at all?
Unfortunately the only thing that could have given answers was send off for a necropsy.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Ziggy. A necropsy is the only way to find answers now.

I do wonder about his heart, when you mentioned the breathing and agitation near the end but I am only guessing. I'm so sorry, what a beautiful boy.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your sad loss,


----------



## WeeBoboi (11 mo ago)

Im so sorry for your loss, wish I had the answers you need. He has passed with love and you did all you could.


----------

